# iPhone or Samsung?



## intentanalyst (Sep 4, 2016)

So which takes better picture...iPhone or Samsung?


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 4, 2016)

Nikon


----------



## jake337 (Sep 4, 2016)

Whichever has the better photographer using it.


----------



## limr (Sep 4, 2016)

jake337 said:


> Whichever has the better photographer using it.



Just end the thread here. This is the correct answer.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 4, 2016)

limr said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever has the better photographer using it.
> ...



Lol but the reality is that the S7/edge/note 7 have the best right now or at least for the next few months until something else comes out.   Rinse and repeat.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 4, 2016)

What about that Nokia with the 40mp camera? Or is that out of style already?


----------



## jake337 (Sep 4, 2016)

Not even sure.


----------



## limr (Sep 4, 2016)

jake337 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



These things are also true


----------



## Designer (Sep 4, 2016)

intentanalyst said:


> So which takes better picture...iPhone or Samsung?


I take it you're in the market for a new smart phone.  Honestly, since this is a photography enthusiast's forum, we're probably mostly in agreement that; 1) it depends more on the photographer, and 2) and any differences between them are far overshadowed by the specs on a real camera.  

You should also check out the reviews of smart phones (in general) for a detailed critique of the photographic abilities of each.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 4, 2016)

meh, well, I had been a long time apple user. I recently switched to the s7 edge, that lasted 2 months and now i'm back on iphone.

why? well, the screen is so much better on the s7 edge that the images look nicer, but when you transfer to large screen obviously it gets all grainy and pixelated. i never had that with the iphone.

i find the s7 edge tiresome to work with. the iphone is simpler. i like that. those are my reasons.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 4, 2016)

Keep in mind Apple is announcing a new iPhone this week. And there are rumors the camera will be really nice in this one.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 4, 2016)

yeah, dual cameras!!


----------



## table1349 (Sep 4, 2016)

This  The rest can't compete.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 4, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> What about that Nokia with the 40mp camera? Or is that out of style already?





SnappingShark said:


> meh, well, I had been a long time apple user. I recently switched to the s7 edge, that lasted 2 months and now i'm back on iphone.
> 
> why? well, the screen is so much better on the s7 edge that the images look nicer, but when you transfer to large screen obviously it gets all grainy and pixelated. i never had that with the iphone.
> 
> i find the s7 edge tiresome to work with. the iphone is simpler. i like that. those are my reasons.



Were you looking at the jpegs from the S7 or the RAW files?


----------



## sashbar (Sep 5, 2016)

Samsung s6


----------



## weepete (Sep 5, 2016)

From the sample images I've seen the note 7s camera is best, with the S7 just slightly behind. It's a shame they've had the battery issue as now I cant decide if I want to order an S7 edge or wait until the Note is fixed.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 8, 2016)

You can get the best DSLR and lenses on the market and still take crappy photos. How is a phone any different?

With that being said, I really like my S7.














I'm not saying these are the best shots in the world, but I did take them with the Samsung Galaxy S7 in RAW mode and I'm quite happy with it and allows me to process my photos my way in Lightroom. Sure its noisier but I don't care about noise, I like the fact that there is no jpeg artifacts and there a lot more dynamic range to play with.

Here is a JPEG shot straight out of the S7, no processing besides what the phone did to it.



 

Even the JPEG processing is quite good, but its not always perfect which is why its awesome that the phone can shoot Jpeg + Raw so you can choose later.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2016)

SnappingShark said:


> i find the s7 edge tiresome to work with. the iphone is simpler. i like that. those are my reasons.



I have to say I felt the same when I had a Samsung (Note 3 not any of the ones being discussed).  I tend to take a lot more phone pics now that I have the iPhone but I liked the Samsung operating system much better.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 8, 2016)

I like how the phone works on the iPhone.
I can't stand how the Phone works on an Android.  It's an app.  On the iPhone it seems more built around it being a phone first instead of an add on module.

camera-wise, all the vendors will be leap frogging themselves time and time again.
And remember, the iPhone 7 and 7S have different cameras.  The 7 only 1 camera, the 7S has the TWO cameras.

and if you think 2 cameras is better than one, then you should check this one out ==> How This Magical 16-Lens Camera Will Actually Work


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2016)

Even the camera apps for iPhone are simple to use.  My favorite is Pro Camera, full manual controls.  Works just like Apple Camera with added features.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 8, 2016)

I miss my old HTC One S from 2012.  I wish theu would step up their game again.


----------



## shshxiaojing (Oct 14, 2016)

personly ,  iphone


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 14, 2016)

When I'm in the forest lost, cold, dark and shivering, I prefer my phones being able to start a bonfire.  So Galaxy 7 Note is for me


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> When I'm in the forest lost, cold, dark and shivering, I prefer my phones being able to start a bonfire.  So Galaxy 7 Note is for me


----------



## table1349 (Oct 14, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> When I'm in the forest lost, cold, dark and shivering, I prefer my phones being able to start a bonfire.  So Galaxy 7 Note is for me


Apparently our local editorial cartoonist was thinking of you today.


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 3, 2016)

came in my Twitter feed...the one I signed up for to follow the Super 8 progress in which I have received no updates.


----------



## PaulWog (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm late to the party, but this subsection is slow so I figure it's fine.

I have never liked the argument of "It's the photographer that counts, any camera is the best camera in a good photographer's hands."

Sadly, and I say this gently and not targeted at anyone here, that saying is often touted by users who follow up by posting quite sad photos. Technical errors, poor artistic vision, composed poorly, etc. For the phrase to mean something, it preferably should come out of the mouth of someone who is capable of backing it up.

I argue a less polarized opinion: There is no one phrase, or small saying, that can sum up which camera is best. The best camera truly depends on your expectations, and what you want to use the camera for. It is true that a photo out of a worse camera will look better than a photo out of a better camera, IF the composition and technical abilities of the photographers differ.

I enjoy photography, but I also enjoy snapping photos. Sometimes I just don't care about composition. If I pick up an iPhone 4, and an iPhone 7, guess which is going to do a better selfie on the sidewalk at 9pm at night? Guess which is going to do a better quick pic sitting at a dim restaurant booth? Some photos are only made possible by the raw technical superiority of a modern camera, while other photos are only complimented by better technology but not enabled by it.

I'm really interested in the iPhone 7 Plus. It seems to offer some awesome features.


----------



## AndyG (Nov 30, 2016)

Software wise, the IPhone will function better for longer. I always had a problem with my Android devices getting sluggish. I've noticed this among a lot of other Androids as well. Recently went to a concert where drones of people were snapping pics. Every droid I saw took several seconds to focus and snap a pic. Whereas the iPhones were just plugging away.

Used to be a Samsung/Droid fanatic. I went iPhone a couple years ago and haven't looked back. Although, Samsung pics always seemed a tad bit crisper looking. I haven't really taken a lot of pics with my 7+ yet, but, the depth feature is kinda neat. 

This is my poor example(excuse the poor focus, I was drinking when I took this and it's just an example of the bokeh effect that it's capable of right out of the box). I'll have to play with this more in the future. 






Here's the non-bokeh version.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 30, 2016)

AndyG said:


> Software wise, the IPhone will function better for longer. I always had a problem with my Android devices getting sluggish. I've noticed this among a lot of other Androids as well. Recently went to a concert where drones of people were snapping pics. Every droid I saw took several seconds to focus and snap a pic. Whereas the iPhones were just plugging away.
> 
> Used to be a Samsung/Droid fanatic. I went iPhone a couple years ago and haven't looked back. Although, Samsung pics always seemed a tad bit crisper looking. I haven't really taken a lot of pics with my 7+ yet, but, the depth feature is kinda neat.
> 
> ...


On my windows 10 machine the Windows Picture Software has a bokeh effect, very similar to above where a circular pattern is created for bokeh.  Great for faces and such but anything with length you have to select what part (such as someone's face) is going to be in focus and what part (such as their body) is going to get the Bokeh/OOF effect.  I see the same circular effect with the  bullet can opener.


----------



## AndyG (Nov 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> On my windows 10 machine the Windows Picture Software has a bokeh effect, very similar to above where a circular pattern is created for bokeh.  Great for faces and such but anything with length you have to select what part (such as someone's face) is going to be in focus and what part (such as their body) is going to get the Bokeh/OOF effect.  I see the same circular effect with the  bullet can opener.



I wish I'd tried changing the focus to the tip of the can opener just to see if it's something similar to that. Which, I'm sure it is as it's still in beta. But, it's only available on the 7+ with two lenses. So, I think it's a mixture of both lenses and software.


----------



## EYESOFICE83 (Mar 29, 2017)

weepete said:


> From the sample images I've seen the note 7s camera is best, with the S7 just slightly behind. It's a shame they've had the battery issue as now I cant decide if I want to order an S7 edge or wait until the Note is fixed.


wait to fix the Note 7 issue. I have the s7 Edge and well its not the Note 7


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2017)

EYESOFICE83 said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > From the sample images I've seen the note 7s camera is best, with the S7 just slightly behind. It's a shame they've had the battery issue as now I cant decide if I want to order an S7 edge or wait until the Note is fixed.
> ...


You mean when hell freezes over???  They killed the Note 7 for good.
Samsung will 'dispose of' recalled Note 7 phones, won't repair or refurbish them


----------



## nerwin (Mar 29, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> EYESOFICE83 said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...



That article was from October. 

As of right now, Samsung might be refurbishing the Note 7's with smaller batteries...probably ones that are in the S7. 

Samsung Galaxy Note 7 reported to maybe make a comeback...with a smaller battery


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2017)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > EYESOFICE83 said:
> ...


Yep, that's a definite rumored Maybe.    This would be my guess for their direction.  

"Meanwhile, Samsung is preparing to launch the Galaxy S8,"


----------



## weepete (Mar 29, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Yeah, I'll probably just get an S8 now. Still not replaced my old phone yet . Maybe I'll just buy some new camera gear instead!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 29, 2017)

weepete said:


> Maybe I'll just buy some new camera gear instead!



I sold camera gear to get the Galaxy S7. Haha.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey, I keep a couple of Note 7's around in case of emergency.  I know I can always start a fire and cook a meal in case of a natural disaster.   Right tool for the right job.  Always be prepared is my motto.


----------



## Juga (Mar 30, 2017)

I took this a while ago on my S7 Edge. It does great compared to other phones I've used including the iphone 6s Plus.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 30, 2017)

Juga said:


> I took this a while ago on my S7 Edge. It does great compared to other phones I've used including the iphone 6s Plus.



Wow that's beautiful!


----------



## Agrend7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have tested both, an iPhone 7 and a Galaxy S7. 
In my opinion the Galaxy S7 makes better photos. They just look more realistic. 

And i personally dont like that software effects of the iPhone 7 Plus.

Best regards


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2017)

Agrend7 said:


> I have tested both, an iPhone 7 and a Galaxy S7.
> In my opinion the Galaxy S7 makes better photos. They just look more realistic.
> 
> And i personally dont like that software effects of the iPhone 7 Plus.
> ...


So you are telling us that the Galaxy looks more realisitic than the iPhone?  Really?  The ones I have seen look nothing like this   That is a real phone.


----------



## sashbar (Apr 3, 2017)

On my way home there was fog this morning and all I had was my Samsung S6.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh, wow, shot #2 of the two oaks with the sun ball between them--really a nice shot. Lucky you had that phone with you!


----------



## Agrend7 (Apr 3, 2017)

@gryphonslair99 you have to look at them at your pc display. Not with the build in amoled screen


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2017)

GargeeVora said:


> So which takes better picture...iPhone or Samsung?
> 
> As my opinion  Samsung take better picture.


Neither.  People take pictures, the phone is only the tool of the fool.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 4, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> GargeeVora said:
> 
> 
> > So which takes better picture...iPhone or Samsung?
> ...



If I get a better hammer, I can build a better house right?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2017)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > GargeeVora said:
> ...


Of course you can as long as it is this one.


----------



## beagle100 (May 11, 2017)

Agrend7 said:


> I have tested both, an iPhone 7 and a Galaxy S7.
> In my opinion the Galaxy S7 makes better photos. They just look more realistic.
> 
> And i personally dont like that software effects of the iPhone 7 Plus.
> ...



I also think the Galaxy S7 pics are more realistic (for a cell phone pic)




Galaxy S7 by c w, on Flickr


----------



## kristiinae (May 13, 2017)

I'd recommend Galaxy S7, it has the best camera among the phones I've tried. I have Galaxy S5 myself, I won a photography award with a photo taken with S5. I got an A3 sized print of the photo and I have to say that it's not bad, the resolution is not as good as some of the dslrs but still amazing for a phone. The photos are realistic and you can get beautiful bokeh. S7 is even better, I photographed a small school event with it and the photos were really nice, it's a joy to take photos with that phone.


----------



## darkblue-x (May 20, 2017)

Vouch the Samsung Galaxy S7. 

I just came from Apple and I have to say the Samsung phones take incredible pictures in comparison.
The photos look more natural and it operates better in low-lighting. 
On a non-photography standpoint an argument to add to it's value is the CPU and RAM performance being much better. The RAM is twice that of the new iPhones making picture editing and social media posting a breeze.

Good luck.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 20, 2017)

I'm waiting for my Samsung galaxy S7 to replace my S4 to arrive.  Any hints?


----------



## weepete (May 20, 2017)

AlanKlein said:


> I'm waiting for my Samsung galaxy S7 to replace my S4 to arrive.  Any hints?



The S6 has a nice pro mode with manual controls, as far as I know they ported that to the S7 too. It's a great feature.

I Don't rate the camera on thd S5, the camera on the S6 is much better in real life situations.


----------



## nerwin (May 20, 2017)

weepete said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for my Samsung galaxy S7 to replace my S4 to arrive.  Any hints?
> ...



Yeah the Samsung Nougat update made the camera app even better, nice and simple now. Pro mode is very easy to access, pretty much just a swipe lol.


----------



## weepete (Jun 24, 2017)

Just got an S8 and pleased to say initially it looks great. It's got a few cool features and retains pro mode (though the they've used the widely accepted aperture symbol above the setting for shutter speed which buggs me). The camera is a massive step up from my old S5 and It's got a 360° shooting mode that you can take and the pan by tilting the phone which is awesome, time lapse, slow no and decent long exposure settings. Even has focus peaking in manual mode. Low light potential is excellent, with the camera doing a good job indoors on auto settings. I can even adjust the white balance of the screen.


----------



## limr (Jun 24, 2017)

weepete said:


> Just got an S8 and pleased to say initially it looks great. It's got a few cool features and retains pro mode (though the they've used the widely accepted aperture symbol above the setting for shutter speed which buggs me). The camera is a massive step up from my old S5 and It's got a 360° shooting mode that you can take and the pan by tilting the phone which is awesome, time lapse, slow no and decent long exposure settings. Even has focus peaking in manual mode. Low light potential is excellent, with the camera doing a good job indoors on auto settings. I can even adjust the white balance of the screen.



I just went from an s4 to and s7 and noticed a big jump in the capability of the camera. All the same stuff you mentioned. I'm quite pleased with it, actually.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

weepete said:


> Just got an S8 and pleased to say initially it looks great. It's got a few cool features and retains pro mode (though the they've used the widely accepted aperture symbol above the setting for shutter speed which buggs me). The camera is a massive step up from my old S5 and It's got a 360° shooting mode that you can take and the pan by tilting the phone which is awesome, time lapse, slow no and decent long exposure settings. Even has focus peaking in manual mode. Low light potential is excellent, with the camera doing a good job indoors on auto settings. I can even adjust the white balance of the screen.



The S7 still impresses me camera wise. Of course, there are limitations. I'm glad they Samsung fixed a RAW shooting issue with Nougat. Before you almost always had to select save raw + jpeg before shooting and now with Nougat you can leave it enabled and everytime you go into pro mode, it will save raw files. But honestly...I haven't been shooting raw all that much with my phone, only if I see something that is worth post processing.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

Just took this tonight of my uncle being silly at a party with my S7. SOOC Jpeg and it was pretty much pitch black. I think it handle it fairly well.


----------



## weepete (Jun 25, 2017)

That's pretty cool! I didn't even know you could get the raw files!

(Rushes away and starts googling "raw" and "Galaxy S8")


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

weepete said:


> That's pretty cool! I didn't even know you could get the raw files!
> 
> (Rushes away and starts googling "raw" and "Galaxy S8")



You just have to plug the phone into your computer to download the raw files since they are not visible on the phone.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 25, 2017)

nerwin said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty cool! I didn't even know you could get the raw files!
> ...



yes, easy to do and I suppose it can be done with wifi or bluetooth (might take longer)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...



Well the fact that the DNG files are not visible on the phone regardless of app (in my experience anyways), only operating systems like Windows or Mac OS can see the DNG raw files. So you gotta plug the phone in to download them and they only save to the internal memory. Of course, not sure if they changed any of this with the S8.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 26, 2017)

nerwin said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



possibly true but I admit I've never tried to transfer a RAW file to my Galaxy S7 using wifi 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## jamescooper18 (Jun 29, 2017)

jake337 said:


> Whichever has the better photographer using it.


I also agree that a skilled photographer can make a difference when its about taking a shot! Having said that each person has his/her own preference also when its about taking shots using smartphones!


----------



## jimmbowden (Jul 7, 2017)

limr said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever has the better photographer using it.
> ...


DxO has given the highest rating to Google Pixel. than Samsung s7. Of course, can't deny the fact smartphones are really catching up. Waiting to see Nokia pairing up once again with Zeiss.


----------

